# Zudistamm



## Yob (22/7/15)

nothin much to be found on this one at the moment on the net but here is what I have been given...

[SIZE=9pt]The "Zuchtstamm" variety which means "breeding variety"[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Characteristics are: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]classical Central European fine aroma plus variety, fresh, spicy tones: hoppy, spicy, floral, [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]citrussy, [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]total oil approx. 2 ml/100 g. 6.7% aa[/SIZE]


----------

